# Custom CCP 6-10 for sale



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

Custom CCP 6-10 built by South Side Custom Rods.
Fished 3 to 4 times

All Fuji parts $400.00 will ship at buyers expensive

Excellent Condition


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

Price Reduced to $300.00


----------



## piercet (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi. Just curious why are you selling? Are you not happy with how it casts? Tried to send you a PM but it does not seem to be working at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

Just sent you a PM


----------



## brnbmrtnz (Mar 23, 2018)

Any chance you could give a bit more information about the rod's details, like guides and reel seat position


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2018)

Sold


----------

